# Parts for Aqua Views



## Diesel (Sep 14, 2007)

I was given a fairly new AquaView underwater camera from a friend. Unfortunately, the plastic stand/cord reel/battery holder is broken and needs replacing. Does anyone know if AquaView parts are available? Ya, I know, I can e-mail AquaView but I thought I'd try hear first. Thanks!


----------

